# ساعدنا يا رب !!!!



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2009)

*الهنا القوى الحنون نرفع لك قلوبنا بالصلاه بالشكر لكل ما منحتنا أياه من نعم كثيره لا نستحقها..ساعدنا يا رب ان نجدد معك العهد فى   كل يوم جديد وأن نظل على  طريقك عاملين بوصاياك ..مستحقين لحمل اسمك القدوس ..سر بنا  حتى  نصل للطريق الابدى ..اجعل اعمالنا  الصالحة تضىء أمام الناس وتتقد قلوبنا بنار محبتك  .
أنعم علينا يا الهنا بمحبتك ورحمتك وحمايتك من كل شر وشبة شر يحيط بنا فى هذا العالم ..أجعلنا راسخين على الايمان بك .. ثبت اقدامنا حتى نصل لبر الامان ونستظل بوجودك ..  امنح يا يسوع الذين يفخرون بالاسم المسيحي أن تشهد أفعالهم صدق أيمانهم  بربنا ..استجب لصلواتنا يا اله خلاصنا ..  يا الله ساعدنا لندرك الكمال الذي جعلته مقصداً لنا والذي يسطع نوره على وجه المسيح إلى دهر الدهور آمين​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررسى يا دونا على الصلاه الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2009)

*امين يارب

ميرسى كتيررر حبيبتى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

امين

جميل جداااا يا دونا

شكراااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يونيو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا
مرسي دونا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميرررسى يا دونا على الصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *امين يارب
> 
> ميرسى كتيررر حبيبتى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> جميل جداااا يا دونا
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا
> مرسي دونا​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 يوليو 2009)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة
محبتي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة
> محبتي​


*
اشكرك على المشاركه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

